# Job opportunities?



## Legendary_Status (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, i've just joined the forum. I'm from Northern Ireland and just finished my degree. Me and my girlfriend are looking to move away somewhere for a year (or maybe longer) and work in a half decent job something along the lines of our degrees. My girlfriend got a First Class Honours Degree in International Politics and I got a 2.1 in Politics with Criminology. 

I've heard from others on this forum that Canada has some good job propsects, can anybody shed a little light on this? To be honest, we would consider almost any job, we just want to get away for a year or two. Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Legendary_Status said:


> Hello everyone, i've just joined the forum. I'm from Northern Ireland and just finished my degree. Me and my girlfriend are looking to move away somewhere for a year (or maybe longer) and work in a half decent job something along the lines of our degrees. My girlfriend got a First Class Honours Degree in International Politics and I got a 2.1 in Politics with Criminology.
> 
> I've heard from others on this forum that Canada has some good job propsects, can anybody shed a little light on this? To be honest, we would consider almost any job, we just want to get away for a year or two. Thanks in advance


You should be looking at BUNAC Work Canada, Work in Canada, Live and Work in Canada

and/or International Experience Canada


----------



## Legendary_Status (Jun 14, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You should be looking at BUNAC Work Canada, Work in Canada, Live and Work in Canada
> 
> and/or International Experience Canada


Hi and thanks for the reply. I've looked into BUNAC before and it doesn't really guarantee anything for the vast cost it demands. Also, the other link, only those currently holding a British passport are eligible, we hold Irish passports. Although we can have dual-nationality (Irish and British passports) so perhaps that may be something I would look into, although I'd rather not have a British passport. 

Have you any other ideas? Is there anything else similar to those two? Thanks again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Legendary_Status said:


> Hi and thanks for the reply. I've looked into BUNAC before and it doesn't really guarantee anything for the vast cost it demands. Also, the other link, only those currently holding a British passport are eligible, we hold Irish passports. Although we can have dual-nationality (Irish and British passports) so perhaps that may be something I would look into, although I'd rather not have a British passport.
> 
> Have you any other ideas? Is there anything else similar to those two? Thanks again.


Well I must be blunt with you. By not using either of these two options you will require to have pre-arranged employment. That will not be easy as I assume neither of you has worked full-time in your field yet.


----------



## Legendary_Status (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw on a few different websites that Irish passport holders can live and work in Canada for 6 months without a visa, is that correct? Also, how hard is it to get an one year working visa for Canada, saw a few newspaper articles saying a lot of young Irish ones are going over via that?


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Legendary

I've just moved to Canada from NI two weeks ago with my hubby and our wee lad. Our move happened very quickly - like yourselves we decided we'd like to move away for a while. Hubby went into an international recruitment company in Dublin, said here's my cv, this is what I do, where can you place me. Agency uploaded his cv onto their system & 2 hours later he had a call from their office in Toronto asking him if he'd consider a job in Halifax & less than 6 months later we're here! It might be worth looking at jobs online to see if there's anything you could apply for?

If you need any info at all I'd be happy to help. I have an Irish passport too, for what it's worth 

All the best
Sara

PS - congratulations to you both on your fantastic results!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Legendary_Status said:


> I saw on a few different websites that Irish passport holders can live and work in Canada for 6 months without a visa, is that correct? Also, how hard is it to get an one year working visa for Canada, saw a few newspaper articles saying a lot of young Irish ones are going over via that?


I can categorically state that you cannot work in Canada without a visa. You can vacation here for *up* to six months. The time permitted is at the discretion of the Immigration Officer. The one year working visa is, I'm sure, from one of the two sites I referred you to in answer to your first post. The Irish economy is severely depressed and, as has been the case in the past, many Irish begin looking overseas for work and life.


----------



## JonesC (Mar 15, 2011)

Legendary_Status said:


> Also, the other link, only those currently holding a British passport are eligible, we hold Irish passports.


When I checked that site they had a separate section for "Ireland". Maybe this would apply to you?

(I'm not currently allowed to post links, but on the right side of the IEC page there's a box titled "Participating countries and territories"; after clicking on that there's a list of links for countries, including Ireland).


----------

